# Miter + station?



## JPB (Jun 23, 2011)

My shop is slowly coming together in the garage - but I need to be able to fit at least my wife's car in there when its not in shop mode. I have a big 12" miter say and I'll be grabbing a planer soon (portable 12-13" like the DW735 or something similar). I wanted to build a bank of cabinets along one of the walls with a low cabinet in the middle - so I can use the cabinet tops as out feed tables by putting either of the tools in the low spot. I was going to rig up something like a router lift on this low spot so I can make sure everything lines up when I swap out tools. I know I've seen something this done, but I can't for the life of me remember where. I'm sure somebody on this site has done something similar, can anybody point me in the right direction? User name or link?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's a couple of shots of my set-up. Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## JPB (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, very much what I was thinking. I was wondering though….is that section where you have the miter saw fixed? I was going to make that adjustable as I didn't see my tools all being the same height. The thinking was I could maybe use some less versatile (cheaper) tools if I did this - like maybe get an 8" bench top jointer instead of a 6" with a long bed and still be able to surface a long piece of wood. Am I tilting at wind mills here?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Joe,

The one I made for my miter saw is fixed, I guess you could say, but is adjustable (if that makes sence). The base that the saw sits on is held in place with two runners underneath it, and are just screwed into the cabinets. I made it that way in case I ever have to change out saws…..no glue…just screws, so it can be moved up or down accordlingly, and can be widened if necessary, to fit a larger saw. This is an old Craftsman I've had for 25 years, and has a narrow base. You can make it any heigth you want to fit your tools. Just a little planning and thinking will do the trick. The RAS sits on the same-type base, and can be adjusted up or down, also. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask…..


----------



## JPB (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe I'm over thinking this. 
Here is a little drawing I threw together in Sketchup - its not supposed to be plans, but conceptually what do you think? Overkill? This lift is supposed to work like a router lift - the idea was to be able to make sure the in feed and out feed were dead on if I was using something like a jointer or planer in there.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Joe,

I suppose in theory it would work somehow, but I'm trying to picture how the lift would operate….You would have to really beef up the top to hold the weight of the jointer or planer…they will be heavy, and it could cause stress on the lift to the point that it might not hold or raise (?). You might could raise them up with no problem, but it might be tough. I don't know…I've never seen or heard of this done. Most people either mount them like mine, or put the jointer or planer on stands. But…if you're strapped for space, it could be figured out, I guess….Keep working on it, and get back to me. This may be over-thinking and over-kill..lol.
Maybe some other LJ will chime in with a good or better suggestion…someone smarter than me…...lol.


----------



## elschaefer (Jun 4, 2011)

If you're looking to create a system that will account for several different heights but don't need infinite adjustability, you could create a similar system to Rick's except with multiple rails to accommodate the placement of tools with different heights (i.e., your Miter saw is 3.5" tall plus 1 1/2" for a support platform, so it sits on a rail 5" below the tabletop, and your planer could be 4" tall to the feed tables plus a 4" support platform so it sits on a rail 8" below the tabletop. Vary the height of the support platforms to allow the rails to be whatever size/shape you want).

With regard to the smaller jointer in the same spot- presumably you'll need your infeed and outfeed tables to be the same height for use with your miter saw and planer, so in order to use the jointer you'd end up adding some height temporarily to the outfeed side (maybe a 1/4") and probably have to make do with no additional infeed support unless you always use the same settings on the jointer, or plane several boards that you can switch out if you're jointer is set at 1/16", 1/32", etc.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

I think the lift mechanism could cause unwanted instability. Unless you over engineer it to the point of absurdity, I think you will not be pleased with the flex/imprecision that it will introduce. Best to have those kinds of tools on a more solid surface.

The above suggestions about adding support rails or shims are good. You may also want to consider just having a couple custom, metal framed risers/bases built for each tool.

If you figure out a way to build a very stable and infinitely adjustable (within a certain range of course) lift that can be operated easily with a heavy tool on it, you might have yourself a marketable product. I've never seen something quite like that, and I do like the idea.


----------

